

Ask HN: Still not sold on Path v2? - kurtvarner

Path v2 has a beautifully awesome design, but I'm still not sold on it's use case. Any adamant Path users want to explain the value you get out of the app?
======
skadamat
Tons of use cases.

College students in student organizations / greek organizations can all be in
the same path, and share rich content with each other in real time.

Family members of several generations (Grandparents, parents, kids, etc) can
stay connected / share information.

Or just even a generic close group of friends!

------
joshontheweb
My girlfriend loves it. She loves sharing and viewing photos. Its better than
twitter in that you don't have to click the links to see the pictures. Time
will tell, but I like it so far also.

~~~
shinratdr
Why not just use a Twitter client with in-timeline photos like Twittelator
Neue or Tweetings?

~~~
joshontheweb
that would probably work also. Honestly I have just never heard of them. Path
has a really nice simple interface and I know we are all looking a the same
thing. You never know what twitter client someone is using or if they will be
seeing your photos.

